# British Passport



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear mates!
It is me again ! with my passport problem !
Till now I have received nothing from the Passport office!
Their last email was on 12/12/14 when they told me about the name issue if you remember ( I have made no changes in my name after marriage but when filling the application form I wrote my husband's family name in "surname") I sent them 2 emails and a letter saying that I have made no changes ( as the person on thier telephon ask me to do ) , but till now I have received no answer!!!
I am realy worried about what is going on ! is everything ok ?? 
I thought I would receive it more then a mnth ago ; I was waiting for it to come in w couple of days !! but they come up with this name problem!
I sent them another email yesterday asking about the news but no answer !
can any one tell me what to do !!

I am realy tired because I started working on my passport around october 2012 and we are in january 2015 :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Since your email communication, passport office perhaps was fully staffed for about a week before Christmas and New Year, and only now getting back to full stream (school holiday ended yesterday or today). Give it a few more weeks.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes Joppa I thought after christmas and new year holiday they will send me any email saying at least that they have received my letter and the problem is solved! 
But as you said ! I will wait more ! I have nothing to do right !
If you know please ! is the name problem a big issue ?? or it is a just misunderstanding ( a small mistake by me ) and everything will be ok then ?*
Thank you so much Joppa ! you are always there for us !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, they will only issue your passport in your married (husband's) name if you ask for it and enclose your marriage certificate. You have to tell them it was a mistake and you want your passport issued in your maiden name. Have you told them that? They take a great deal of care over passport name as it's crucial in establishing your identity and status. Also it's taking a long time to apply for British passport overseas.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes Joppa. I have told them exactly what you have written . 
My Algerian Passport and my ID card are in my maiden name , so I asked them to issue it in my maiden name . 
I have enclosed all documents . all documents that I can get about me . 
Yes, I know it takes normally 12 weeks if everything is ok . In my case , they asked me for my mothers and fathers original passports once and marriage certificate of them . I make delay because my father refuses to give me his. 
They asked me just to send them a signed letter saying that he refuses to give it to me; 
mmm , I sent them all what they asked for and I thought everything is ok ! I was just waiting for an email or a call to tell me ' your passport is ready' 
but I received that email of Name problem. so I have 5 months since I applyed officially for my passport. 
As I have told you , I filled the application form in my husband's name , will they ask me to write another application form ?? and find british passport holder to sign it again !! 
I am worried because i am waisting time . As you know, I still have a long trip, ( to get a visa for my girl; to move ; apply for her passport ,................to get a job ; rent house ; put the girl in nursery; .................... then apply for spouse visa( the nightmare) ) that is why I want everything to run quickly.
Thank you Joppa alot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, the delay is partly your fault for putting a wrong name. You must check, re-check and check again when completing application. I'm not surprised they wanted you to complete another application form, as name change is a major matter for the reasons I've stated. Hope your wait isn't too long now.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you Joppa . I hope everything will be fine , but in case they ask me to rewrite the application form and find someone to sign it again , is a taxi accapted ?
He is Algerian but a british-passport-holder too. so is he accepted ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Taxi driver? I don't think so. 
See https://www.gov.uk/countersigning-passport-applications


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

He is not mentioned in the list !! So not accepted !
I don't know how to find another one !!!!!
Thank you again


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear Joppa!
I called the passport office this morning and they took my details and told me they will cantact the passport office in Belfast where my applicatin is being prcessed!
this evening I received this email:
*
Passport Application
Belfast Overseas Second Floor ([email protected])
Add to contacts
4:40 PM
[Keep this message at the top of your inbox]
To: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
[email protected]

Thank you for your email of 5th January.

I can confirm that I have received your letter regarding your error entering your name on the application form and that you want your passport issued in the name XXXXX XXXXXXX. ((which is my maiden name))

I can also confirm that the standard identification checks, that your application was undergoing, have now been completed and your application referred to a manager for assessment.

If we require anything else from you we will be in contact.

Regards *
Please tell me does it mean that every thing is Ok ? 
also does how much time , in your opinion, will take to receive my passport !


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Anyone here explain for me!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

It sounds hopeful but no one can say how long it will take. Fingers crossed!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you alooooot !
You raised my hopes too ! 
Hope it will not take longer time !
Thank you all for help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No time frame can be given. It's like asking how long is a piece of string.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you alot all!
I have another question , I asked it before but now in diferent way ll just to make sur I am understanding well!
You know after I receive my passport, I am going to apply for visitr visa for my 19-month old baby. You told me before that I need to have 50 p pr day . what documents do I need to show them as a prove since I don't have a bank account . here in Algeria is not used alot as in Uk . most people keep their money , gold in their houses . 
Also about the invitation letter that my mother has to write . should she mention me and my baby or only my baby . if possible tell me what should she write . And the date that she writes as the date that we will arrive should it be a month after the date we are going to apply on ?? also should she write it in with her hand only or it should be legalized !!!!
And the last question : you told me that it is ok to apply for my baby's british passport while she is on visitor visa , but what if her visa expires before her passport is ready !! will she be an overstayer and does that cause us any problems?? 
Thank you aloot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just ask your mother to enclose 6-month bank statement to show funds - easiest.
Clearly the letter should invite you with the baby. Something like 'I invite my daughter and my granddaughter to stay with me from...to... I undertake to pay for all their expenses during that time, including board, lodging and spending money.' Just date the letter when she writes it.
Don't worry about visa expiry. She is British.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you Joppa for quick reply ! 
My mother doesn't work this is the problem why I wanted to show that I will support my self and my baby ! 
For the date on the invitation letter I meant the date she is inviting us to visit her ( from..... to ....) should it be for example : 
1/1/2015 if I am applying on 1/12/2014 !!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Send her some money first?
The dates are fine. Don't overthink!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

can't understand !! 
cann''t I prove that I have enough money to support my self and my baby during this visit ! 
Also should the invitation letter be legalised or signed by cityhall or something like that or it is fine to be written and only signed by my mother?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but you only have cash, no bank account, so how can you show you have the money?
The French have a special procedure for getting support document legalised at the Marie or Préfecture but not UK. So just her signature with supporting documents like bank statement will do.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you again!
If I open a bank account now will it be ok ? that is it necessary for the money to be in this account for long time or not ? is a month or 2 sufficient ???,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Any bank account will do. The longer you leave the money in, the better.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

oook Thank you so much !!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear mates:
I have received this email 
*I can confirm that your application has been assessed by a manager and is awaiting referral for interview. You will be contacted in due course to attend an interview. We are unable to offer any timescales as to when this will take place.

Regards *
concerning my passport application 
what do you think!!
They make me crazy , honestly...
I have never heard about interview.
My brother gets his passport less then a month before I applyed.
They didn't ask him to bring much documents as they asked me to . 
I started feeling that they are doing that because I included photes wearning Al-Hidjab ... 
what do you think


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

any answer pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease !!!!!


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

beissan said:


> I started feeling that they are doing that because I included photes wearning Al-Hidjab ...
> what do you think


Unless it was covering your face, unlikely.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

No, I make it as required in the booklet ............;; they are accepted for sure. I said that because I started feeling it is racism somehow ok !! 
It is not good at all ........ it will be 6 months in few days ! never happened .
here in Algeria all people are applying in the same time because they will change the fees , but my husband and my daughter got their passports in no more than 2 months . 
I am waiting since more then 5 months ,,,, it is not fair at all .................... They make me sick .........


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Well if you're so upset by the process, I suppose you could just give up and stay where you are.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

HHHHHHHHHH What an idea !!!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Ofourse I am not happy ! no one can be happy with waiting nearly 6 months and passport not yet received . It is my right ! I am not applying for something doesn't belong to me , ok ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> Ofourse I am not happy ! no one can be happy with waiting nearly 6 months and passport not yet received . It is my right ! I am not applying for something doesn't belong to me , ok ?


Its hardly a straight forward requirement for you. Not to mention these are troubled times. So you will need to be patient. 

Jo


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank youo jojo . I am patient . I know I have to dk so !
Have you read the email they have sent me this morning ??
*I can confirm that your application has been assessed by a manager and is awaiting referral for interview. You will be contacted in due course to attend an interview. We are unable to offer any timescales as to when this will take place.

Regards *
What do you think this interview is for ??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's common to interview applicants for first adult passport, whether in UK or abroad. They want to make sure what you have entered on application is true and complete to the best of your ability. So nothing unusual, and if you are a genuine applicant, don't lose sleep over.
Typical questions:


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

thank you joppa , 
but what do you mean by if you are a genuine applicant, don't lose sleep over
so, I understand my passport is not issued yet !! it will take much time right !!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

beissan said:


> Thank youo jojo . I am patient . I know I have to dk so !
> Have you read the email they have sent me this morning ??
> *I can confirm that your application has been assessed by a manager and is awaiting referral for interview. You will be contacted in due course to attend an interview. We are unable to offer any timescales as to when this will take place.
> 
> ...


It doesn't really matter, they probably just want to make sure you are not some nutcase and want to have a chat. Seems quite reasonable to me considering they are supposed to issue you with the citizenship. Many countries have obligatory interviews for everyone applying for citizenship. Be polite, pleasant, friendly, smiley and you should be fine.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you soooo much .


----------



## andrie (Jun 19, 2014)

I was interviewed for my first adult passport. Its just a common procedure they will ask you simple questions about yourself. Don't lose sleep over it


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks !
Cann't understand '' *don't lose sleep over it "*


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

beissan said:


> Thanks !
> Cann't understand '' *don't lose sleep over it "*


 Then you need to practice your English more or you wont get far in the UK, certainly wont get a job.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

*!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????*
thanks for the advice ! if you mean by it advice , not smething else.
I am good in English but certainly not as a native speaker. I have never been in Uk and here in Algeria English is taught as a foreign language with no focus on it just simple things ok !
I specialised in English Language, we have dealt with formal Language only. and with short oral classes . I mean they focused on the content more than using it . It is not my fault ok!!! 
I know I will need around 2 months with native speakers to master it, no more . I am an excelent student , I graduat second in my year , and to let you know, I was s sick that year , being pragnant and living far from the university , I was chosen anmong 4 student to jin the master class . I studied few months then I stopped because my girl was so sick . I am a good learner and as I told you , It will not take much for me to be as perfect as a native speaker !!! 
I am in a very stressful time , and all I want is some help, understanding and encouraging word . I don't need proveking words ..................
All in all , Thank you .
I 'll ask help from UNCLE GOOGLE TRADUCTION, seems helpful more than other people .


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????*
> thanks for the advice ! if you mean by it advice , not smething else.
> I am good in English but certainly not as a native speaker. I have never been in Uk and here in Algeria English is taught as a foreign language with no focus on it just simple things ok !
> I specialised in English Language, we have dealt with formal Language only. and with short oral classes . I mean they focused on the content more than using it . It is not my fault ok!!!
> ...


Well, I just tried Google translate for this phrase from English to French and it was rather hilarious. Can't say about the result for Arabic. Online translators are not particularly good at figures of speech.

It means "Don't worry so much about it (that you will be unable to sleep due to your worries - it's not as bad as you make it out to be)"

Having your degree assessed by NARIC could be a good idea while you are waiting for your passport.

Also, starting to prepare for a standardised English language test that you can then take in the UK after getting some real life practice in. It will give you something to put on your CV that employers are either already familiar with or can easily look up.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

a ok ! NARIC is it the forign ministry ?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

You can read about Naric here
https://www.naric.org.uk/naric/


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you aloooooot!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi 
Its me again, 
I have received a call from the passport Office saying that I will receive another call or email these days to tell me <when I will have my interview. 
I have been talking with my brother and I told him that I will need an incitation letter to apply for a visitor visa for my daughter (from mom ofcourse) , but he told me that mom's house contain only 2 bedrooms ; whenis for her ; one for my other brothere and his girlfreind , and my brother is staying at the living room; the latter brother told me that when I arrive he will go to his girlfreind"s huose and I ll stay in the livinig room ; this is not accepted right ? so my mother's invitation letter will not be accepted ? 
Can I ask another person who lives near mom and have an extra room in his house to write me an invitation letter and I write a letter saying that I am visiting my mother but will stay at that person's house since there is no room for me in my mother's house ? is it accepted ? 
Another question is that , I was thinkig of renting a small studio at the beginning but planning to invite my husband for a visit '(when I start working) before we apply for spouse visa ; I guess a studio will not be accepted to invite him right ? 
At the end , I want to tell you that I have changed my plans , I will look for jobs near london and not Cardiff; that because the Salary in Cardiff can't reach the required amount. I decided to look for nanny jobs because I am so familliar with children and I looked after alot starting by my two younger siplings and my coisins . 
I know life in London and near London is too expencive but at least I reach the required amount then when my husband jins me it will be ok that he will be working too ; he is a very qualified butcher with 11 years experience I guess he can find a job when he come. (( Hopefully)) 
So mates any answers please, ,,
Thank you so much


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> Hi
> Its me again,
> I have received a call from the passport Office saying that I will receive another call or email these days to tell me <when I will have my interview.
> I have been talking with my brother and I told him that I will need an incitation letter to apply for a visitor visa for my daughter (from mom ofcourse) , but he told me that mom's house contain only 2 bedrooms ; whenis for her ; one for my other brothere and his girlfreind , and my brother is staying at the living room; the latter brother told me that when I arrive he will go to his girlfreind"s huose and I ll stay in the livinig room ; this is not accepted right ? so my mother's invitation letter will not be accepted ?
> ...


Most nanny jobs are live in and since you have a child, that may not be acceptable and the pay may not be anywhere near what you need to live out. Also you will need to have the correct qualifications and DBS certificates. 

I worried that all of your posts seem to lack any real understanding of how difficult life is in the UK without a steady job, home or money, especially as you have a small child. 

I suggested before that you visit a few times beforehand and see what jobs and accommodation is available to you

Jo xxx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

For the DBS check I will have one here before I move


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> For the DBS check I will have one here before I move


I believe they have to be completed within six months of needing them. Do you have the necessary childcare qualifications?? Start doing your research now. Look on line at the availability, requirements and pay for nannies. 

Jo xxx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Nanny jobs won't accept husbands staying either., as the OP wants to get entry to bring husband over. Trained butchers are not in demand in the UK . Live in nanny jobs need trained UK qualified people who have had experience in the UK, written references and police checks to work with children. You will find the type of people who can afford a nanny, insisting on qualifications.If you are looking for a reasonably well paid position, look what is available on the UK shortage list, of occupations needed in the UK.


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

beissan said:


> For the DBS check I will have one here before I move


An Albanian DBS check is a good start. But you will also need one done for the UK. Being self employed, you'll need to pay the fee yourself (unless you have a family lined up who are willing to pay). I don't know the costs because I've never had to pay myself. It might take some time to get the results back. I just had one that took a bit under a week, but I've been living here over 4 years, have had multiple DBS checks done, and am registered in their system. So I'd expect yours to take longer.

As others have mentioned, you'll need to be qualified and registered (I think by Ofsted) if you want to make any sort of a living as a nanny. I don't know if the pay will be high enough, especially if you're living with them. I'm just starting a semi-supervisory position in a nursery, which would pay enough to meet the requirements. But if I was in a lower level position, I think I'd be just below the limit. Please research positions before making the move to ensure you'll be able to meet the income requirements. While London wages are higher, the cost of living can be outrageous (especially childcare). I'm outside of London, and over half my wages will be going to nursery fees for my daughter (and that's with a staff discount). As others have said, you might not be able to bring your daughter with you as a nanny. And you might not be allowed to work additional jobs during your time off. You could try to register as a childminder if you're able to find a place to live in. You'd watch children in your home. While the pay per child is probably lower than that of a nanny, you'd be able to watch multiple children and have your daughter with you. Again, there are rules, and you must be registered.

The best advice I can give is to research carefully before making a decision. Your husband might find work a bit difficult to obtain. There really aren't many butcher shops around. Most positions seem to be in small shops or supermarkets, which are likely to have fierce competition. You can't rely on him landing a job immediately, so you're salary will have to support all of you.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Just to add to what others are saying, your English doesn't seem to be that of a native speaker, so employers might be reluctant to take on someone who can not speak to their English child in the proper English language. 

It's going to be tough or impossible for you. You don't seem willing to hear that, but you really should take it under consideration. Visit first. Try to line up a job. See how expensive things are. Then make a decision.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

you are all talking about living with the family !! is the term ''NANNY' refers to a person that will live in with the family ? 
May I used the wrong word; I meant looking after children at the day time while parents are working !! 
MY daughter will either join me if the family accepts or I will put her in a nursery ; 
I know that the life there is dificult ad expecive; 
I don't have qualification , but can provide letters from parents that I have looked after their children to confirm that . 
I have no experience in other jobs like Administration .... So I have no choice in looking for jobs . Cleaning wages are too low;


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

I think you mean baby sitting?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

You may not understand but I do realy have no choice ; Unortinaltly It is an obligation to move. 
PLease answer my question regarding the invitation letter !!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes baby sitting , I thought it is the same as nanny !!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

As an untrained child carer, you might find it easier to get a job in Saudi Arabia or Jordan, I think the wealthier families there may not be as stringent about employing an untrained worker. In UK even people who become child minders or foster carers, have to be checked out by social services, and references from British people who have known them for a long time time, plus police checks.
A UK nanny is a trained nursery nurse with qualifications, and trained to work within a persons house.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Child minding in the UK is a profession which requires qualifications, registering with the authorities and is not easy to get into. I have a friend who does this. she was a school teacher until she had children and now she does this and has to be properly registered, inspected, told how many children she can have, fill out daily reports, have extra insurances...... She makes very little, but at least she can be at home with her children.

The only people who can do this without the necessary paperwork and approvals are close family or friends on an informal basis.

Stop clutching at straws. You need to visit the UK a few times and make a proper plan of how you can do this effectively and successfully, or try to improve on your existing life until you are in a position of being able to immigrate. 

Jo xxx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

any answer regarding the invitation letter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> any answer regarding the invitation letter


You mean this??? and do we assume you will live there with your child???



> Can I ask another person who lives near mom and have an extra room in his house to write me an invitation letter and I write a letter saying that I am visiting my mother but will stay at that person's house since there is no room for me in my mother's house ? is it accepted ?


I dont know the answer to this, but someone else may

Jo


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

thanks ; I will come ad check latter


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> I have been talking with my brother and I told him that I will need an incitation letter to apply for a visitor visa for my daughter (from mom ofcourse) , but he told me that mom's house contain only 2 bedrooms ; whenis for her ; one for my other brothere and his girlfreind , and my brother is staying at the living room; the latter brother told me that when I arrive he will go to his girlfreind"s huose and I ll stay in the livinig room ; this is not accepted right ? so my mother's invitation letter will not be accepted ?


Goodness. Do you have any idea what you are getting yourself into?

I hope your mother has declared all these people staying with her - if not and the council finds out, it will affect her benefits and she might get in trouble.



beissan said:


> Can I ask another person who lives near mom and have an extra room in his house to write me an invitation letter and I write a letter saying that I am visiting my mother but will stay at that person's house since there is no room for me in my mother's house ? is it accepted ?


Apart from the fact that you are planning to lie in order to obtain a visa, a person providing an invitation letter has to make it plausible why they are inviting you.

Some random person you have never met and are not closely related to will struggle to find reasons why they want you to stay with them.

When I was still processing visa applications (not for a UK Embassy but the process seems very similar) an application letter such as this would have landed on my boss' desk with a big fat red post it note: "Please see invitation letter, something is fishy!"


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

I can say with near certainty that your invitation letter will not be successful. You are woefully unprepared for life in England and should stay where you are.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

yes, she declared that they are living with her and they are paying smething I don't know about housing ;
Can an Aunt writes me a letter , she is living near my mothers house and I guess alone , I will ask, If she accepts I will be staying with her, Can she writes me the invitation letter,,


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

What visa are you applying for?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hertsfem said:


> What visa are you applying for?


I believe Beissan has applied for a UK passport for herself, the letter is for her young child????


> I will need an incitation letter to apply for a visitor visa for my daughter


Jo xxx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

yes , I need the letter for my 20-months old daughter.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

visa is : family visitor for my daughter. I will support my self and her . So I don't need any money from mom or The person writing me the invitatio letter.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

A complete stranger cant write you an invite. Especially if it is a fraud because you have no intent to stay there. Why would UKVI believe a stranger who lives near your mum has sent your daughter a genuine invite to visit? 

How will your mum cope when all her benefits get stopped and you are all looking for work? 

It is an obligation you go. Why is that?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Not talking about a stranger; I said aunt . my mother's sister, I guess she is living alone I will ask about that; Can she write me an invitation letter ?,,


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Not talking about a stranger; I said aunt . my mother's sister, I guess she is living alone I will ask about that; Can she write me an invitation letter ?,,


An aunt should be fine provided that she has enough space and her flat will not be overcrowded.

It would also be good to have a letter of no objection from her landlord if she is renting.

If she owns her home, a title deed that shows her ownership would be good.

Still - if you are planning to stay with your mother in a basically overcrowded flat, with a small child no less, I urge you to think long and hard about it. Once there, there might be no way back if you find it all unbearable.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

No , If I find That my aunt has space in her house I will ask her to write me the letter, and if yes, I will be staying with her till I get a job. 
Thank you.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

The OP has been posting about attempting to enter the UK with her child, and eventually her husband, for many months. She is determined to move to the UK regardless of any advice to the contrary, even though she has no place to stay, no employment skills and limited English-speaking ability. I just thought I'd mention this for new posters who are trying to give her the same advice she's already received many times. She only wishes direct answers to her questions, not any reality checks.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Exactly Water Dragon ;thank you for clarification ;


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I ve been looking in the internet and found that website :
Become a registered nanny
?, Can I regester as nanny and be qualified then ,?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> I ve been looking in the internet and found that website :
> Become a registered nanny
> ?, Can I regester as nanny and be qualified then ,?


 You have to pay for and complete the training courses first. Generally nannies live in, but even on the rare oaccasions when they dont, they cant bring their own child with them and the income would be very low, but if you have the money try it?

Jo xxx


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You can do whatever you want. Whether it will be helpful, no one can guess.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

That is a commercial business and not the legitimate place to go to for registration. 

This is what you need https://www.gov.uk/register-childminder-childcare-provider/overview

You need UK qualifications that cover the 'early years foundation' EYFS Statutory Framework 
A first aid certificate
Adequate home and space to care that will be inspected by the government. 
A UK and overseas Disclose and Barring Check for all adults in your home. 
Adequate health that will be looked into by the government. 


So the answer is no you would not be able to register as a childminder immediately. You would at least need to go to college first, which is not free.

Some councils do add on courses for registered childminders but you need to be eligible for registration first. 


You will however have a tough time finding clients unless they are speakers of the same native language as you. Most parents want the people minding their children to be fluent English speakers so their children will learn from them.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> I ve been looking in the internet and found that website :
> Become a registered nanny
> ?, Can I regester as nanny and be qualified then ,?


If you are asking can you merely register your name and you are then a qualified nanny the answer is NO.

If you wish to register by paying a fee of 62.00 GB pounds for inputting your details, and then pay 220.00 GB pounds to take the training course, then yes you can register. The course is on line.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Crawford said:


> If you are asking can you merely register your name and you are then a qualified nanny the answer is NO.
> 
> If you wish to register by paying a fee of 62.00 GB pounds for inputting your details, and then pay 220.00 GB pounds to take the training course, then yes you can register. The course is on line.


 Who does the course online? I know people who would be interested in that, Liverpool only offer classroom based. 

Then the first aid in addition which used to be free but no longer due to the cuts. Was just looking and all their add on course are now between £35-£150 each and they used to be free too


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Crawford said:


> If you are asking can you merely register your name and you are then a qualified nanny the answer is NO.
> 
> If you wish to register by paying a fee of 62.00 GB pounds for inputting your details, and then pay 220.00 GB pounds to take the training course, then yes you can register. The course is on line.


ok i will pay , but the courses how much time they will take ,,,?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> ok i will pay , but the courses how much time they will take ,,,?


The questions would also be. Do they guarantee a job? what is the pay? And do you need a premises?

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

ok ! And what are the answers,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

beissan said:


> ok ! And what are the answers,


If you want to know the answers to those questions you need to contact the agency. We have no way of knowing.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

OOOOK ! Thank you . 
I swar I have forget all about this idea ! silly I am ! lool 
By the way ; my aunt tells me that she will write me the Invitation Letter , Thank you all ; 
I will tell you when any thing new happens


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> ok ! And what are the answers,


JoJo was suggesting you ask these questions in order not to be ripped off your money. Write them an email and ask before you pay a single penny!

As a wild guess, I would think:

Do they guarantee a job? 

Highly unlikely. Registers such as this usually leave you to your own devices when it comes to then actually finding a job.

What is the pay? 

Whatever you negotiate, hopefully at least minimum wage? (Careful if this is an agency that takes money out of your salary for admin or whatever!)

And do you need a premises?

Depends on your business model? (Careful, if they basically want you to be self-employed, you will open a whole new can of worms regarding your husband's future application for a spouse visa. Self employed people need at least one year accounts and a whole lot of paperwork on top of that!)

If you get an answer from these people and the answers are vague or could be interpreted in several ways... Stay clear.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I thought, they will give me some courses about first aide , child care ...........; then they give me something that qualify me to look after children !!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I want a job that I look after children in their parents' house ot mine, As Shel metioned before 'CHILDMIND' I guess this about a person wh is looking after children in his own house , isn't it ??


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

Stick to websites that are neutral in your research into becoming a nanny. For an objective summary, try https://nationalcareersservice.direct.gov.uk/advice/planning/jobprofiles/Pages/nanny.aspx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

OOK ! I will check it ,
Thank you so much


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

It might also be worth seeing if any of the training can be done from Algeria. I don't know if the online courses could be taken worldwide. It might be possible to find an internationally recognized first aide course. I haven't researched it, so I can't say for certain. At the very least, try to to set up training in the UK before your arrival so you can start soon after. That will help increase the odds of getting on your feet sooner.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

For childminding specifically: https://nationalcareersservice.direct.gov.uk/advice/planning/jobprofiles/Pages/childminder.aspx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

modzy78 said:


> It might also be worth seeing if any of the training can be done from Algeria. I don't know if the online courses could be taken worldwide. It might be possible to find an internationally recognized first aide course. I hav
> en't researched it, so I can't say for certain. At the very least, try to to set up training in the UK before your arrival so you can start soon after. That will help increase the odds of getting on your feet sooner.


I have just sent an email to Ofsted and required sme explanaition for what I have to do; 
I will be waiting for their answer ; 
Thank you


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

hi mates !
I have received an email from the british Embassy but in morroco not Algeria.... 
does that mean that the interview will take place in Morroco and not Algeria !!
here is the Email :
*I am contacting you in regards to your passport application. It is a requirement that you attend the interview in order to proceed with your application.

Can you confirm availability at 15:30 18/03/2015 Algeria Local time for an interview ?



Thank you 



HMPO office



Ghizlane AITHOU,

British Embassy, 28 Avenue Emir Sidi Mohamed, Rabat 10105, Morocco*


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds like it will be in Algeria hence the giving of the local time. 

Email back yes or no and ask for the full address of where you should go.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

yes ! I emailed them back , but don't know when they will reply ! because the borders between algeria and Morroco are closed so we need to book a flight if it will be in Morrocco ! 
Hope they wil answer me soon !


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Well they are not going to not reply if they want you to turn up for the appointment.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I will be waiting! can u please see how will it cost a flight from Algeirs to Rabat- Moroco on the 18/3 in early morning and back the same day in late evening for 2 adults and a baby aged 21months pleaseeee because I am not good in that!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> I will be waiting! can u please see how will it cost a flight from Algeirs to Rabat- Moroco on the 18/3 in early morning and back the same day in late evening for 2 adults and a baby aged 21months pleaseeee because I am not good in that!!


Go to Expedia or similar company to find out flight details and costs.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Go to Expedia or similar company to find out flight details and costs.


As you didn't have a bank account until recently, I guess that you might not have a credit or debit card (yet) for paying online?

It might be best to visit a local travel agent for quotes if you are paying cash - online prices are often only available if booked online.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank u everyone! I cantacted them saying that it is difficult to travel to Morroco and they told me they will change it to Algeria wooow ! thank God!! They later told me that I have to bring my mother with me and I told them that she is living in UK not Algeria, so they asked for their number to cantact her and they told her they will arrange her an interview in London !!! I wil be waiting for the news ! Thank u all again


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear mates , 
I have done a telephone interview last thursday in Algeirs. A wman asked me a lot and a lot of questions, about me, my father , my mother, my brothers and sisters, my husband, our relationship .then about the persn who signed my application and photo.
The day after I heard that they called my mother and asked her alot of questions too.
then the persn who signed my application was talking n FB with my husband and told him that they call him too , but his phone was with his father because he is in Germany now . 
I thought they would ask for his num in Germany from his father inorder to call him but till now they didn't. 
I haven't recaived anything too in my Email.
What d you think? 
Another thing concerning my daughter letter of invitation !! I find a difficulty to find someone from the family to invite us !pfff what do you advice ? is it possible to book a hotel and how many nights i have to pay before I go there ? and will it be accepted for family visitor visa ?
Thank you


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

here is the email I have received this morning :
*I can confirm that your application is with our examiners and is actively being examined.



Our processes do however include some routine checks, checks that are done in all cases and, therefore HMPO are unable to give you an exact timescale for how long the process will take. Each application is considered on an individual basis.



Owing to the application being a complex nationality case, the application has subsequently been referred to a more specialised team. The application may take up to 8 weeks to finalise. if any further documentation or information is required, the team will contact you in due course. 
*
So what do you think !!
I am realy confused ! why is that ? what do they mean by " A complex nationality case" and I have a brother and sister from the same father and same mother and they both got their passports easily , my sister got it in 2006 when she was getting married since her husband is from france and they are living now in france and she has 2 daughters , my brother got it just about 2 weeks before I applied !! 
please can any one give me a true reason about this !! why I am a special case ?? what is going on !!!!
it is almost 8 months !!!! toooo muuuuch !
I wonder why !! 
I am sorry but I start feeling it is because I included my photoes wearing Al-hidjab !! do they have something against wearing Al-hidjab ? because I couldn't find any other explanaition !! 
they told me before that the interview is the final step and nw they say something else ! I am tired of waiting !!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can you just describe briefly your entitlement to British passport/nationality? Your parentage, how your parents got British citizenship, when and where you were born etc. British nationality law is highly complex and within the same family, some may be British but others not depending on precise individual circumstances. Often among siblings.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you joppa !
My mother is british , all her family are british; my father is Algerian, he went to study in Uk around 1976. he met my mother there and got married in 1981; he got a job there and lived there for about 18 years ; they got 4 children , I am the youngest, I was born in 1990; in South Glamorgan - Wales; All of my siblings were born there. my parents got divrced here in Algeria , and my father kept us with him and forced my mother to leave . So she went back to UK. and since then we never met her. 
So what do you think?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

So you are British otherwise than by descent. All you need is your birth certificate and your mother's birth certificate to show she was born in UK. I don't know what the complications are. Did you send your mother's birth certificate?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes Joppa , I sent them everything ....... they asked for many many documents and I sent them all ! except my father's Algerian passport , I wrote a letter saying that he refuses to give it to me . 
That's why I wonder where is the problem ! everything is with them !!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

*Any idea about what is going on !!*


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont think joppa is on line now. I'm sure he will be back later, or maybe someone else will answer??

Jo xx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No idea. Your father's nationality or passport is immaterial as you derive your citizenship from your British mother and being born in UK. There must be something more than what you have stated for UKVI to be taking such a hard line on this. Anything you can think of?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Joppa said:


> No idea. Your father's nationality or passport is immaterial as you derive your citizenship from your British mother and being born in UK. There must be something more than what you have stated for UKVI to be taking such a hard line on this. Anything you can think of?


From earlier postings she first applied using her maiden name and provided documents which had her married name - or visa versa. The authorities had some questions about that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Crawford said:


> From earlier postings she first applied using her maiden name and provided documents which had her married name - or visa versa. The authorities had some questions about that.


...and werent there issues about getting her daughter a passport/visa????

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Such issues would still hardly amount to reasons to delay their decision over eligibility of British passport, when she clearly qualifies for it? The only possible clue is they suspect fraud and dishonesty.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

The problem of name was solved monthes ago , and during the interview they didn't even mention it . 
About my daughter's passport or visa , I have not talked about her yet; 
Joppa the only thing is that I am wearing Al-Hidjab that's all !! Are there any restrictions against wearing Al-hidjab µ?? there is nothing else , because I gve them all documents about me . I wonder why it is taking too much time and all of these investigations and examinations ; and a special team to do that , ? I asked them why but they didn't answer. I am tired . rely tired .


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If your face is covered, there could be a problem. But there are millions of people in the UK who wear the hajib so that isn't a problem.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nothing to do with your dress, provided your face isn't covered - they could just have asked a new photo.
No idea why they are taking time. They don't have to tell you, and you just have to wait. I suggest you get in touch with your MP (of the constituency with family connection) and ask them to intervene.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

no , my face in not covered at all , the photoes were accepted, 
I will wait to see what they will tell me later,
I do realy thank you all mates.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear Mates!
I have received an Email from the Passport Office saying that my passport was printed on the 28/4 and It will take around 10/15 days to be received.
So I started thinking of my daughter's' visitor visa , and may be my husband's too, please can you give me a list of what documents they both need . my husband is not for sure . we want to make a 15 days visit only , I will for a family visitor but we will include a hotel reservation since it is difficult to find someone from the family to invite us since mom's house is small , will that be accepted ?! and will it be essancial to pay the hotel cost before? or it is ok if we pay it the time we arrive there? 
how much money do we need to show ? and how since we dn't have a bank ac**** , is it ok to open one now and put the required money in it ?? 
and about the TB test is it required for both of them for visitor visa ? 
If my husband goes with us , he will leave as soon as the vise time is over ( I mean 15 days ) , but me and my daughter will stay !
please tell me hw much money do we have to show when my husband join and when he doesn't ... 
thank you so much


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Any one is here to answer me !!!


I have found that ! 
*You must be tested for tuberculosis (TB) if you’re coming to the UK for more than 6 months and are a resident of Algeria.*


so if we apply for just 15 days visit it will not be necessary ?? 
will it be required when I apply for my daughter's british passport later ?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Crikey have some patience you only posted half an hour ago..


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

hhhhhhh I have been waiting for more then 9 months loool


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> Dear Mates!
> I have received an Email from the Passport Office saying that my passport was printed on the 28/4 and It will take around 10/15 days to be received.
> So I started thinking of my daughter's' visitor visa , and may be my husband's too, please can you give me a list of what documents they both need . my husband is not for sure . we want to make a 15 days visit only , I will for a family visitor but we will include a hotel reservation since it is difficult to find someone from the family to invite us since mom's house is small , will that be accepted ?! and will it be essancial to pay the hotel cost before? or it is ok if we pay it the time we arrive there?
> how much money do we need to show ? and how since we dn't have a bank ac**** , is it ok to open one now and put the required money in it ??
> ...


People are probably struggling to come up with a comprehensive answer.

I thought you said in early March that you wanted to open a bank account?

You will need one to show funds for the visa application and normally you have to attach at least three months bank statements. 

As a rule of thumb, you'll have to show about £30.00 per day of stay for an adult.

He has to show that he can afford the trip, that he has strong ties to his homecountry (reasons to return and not illegally stay with his British wife) and that he has accommodation for the duration of his stay.

Whether you have to pay for the hotel beforehand depends on the Embassy. How do you want to pay a hotel reservation abroad without a credit card?

I know you don't want to hear any reality checks but without a bank account at the very least I don't see how you want to apply for a visitor visa.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

]So you are intending to enter the UK on your passport together with your daughter (on visitor visa) and staying permanently, and your husband to accompany you on a visitor visa, with the intention of him returning to Algeria after 15 days.

My first reaction is that obtaining a visitor visa for your husband at this stage is extremely unlikely as he would be viewed as a risk for overstay in the UK having a wife and daughter also entering the country but intending to remain.

With regards to the amount of money you will need upon entering the UK, if you cannot stay with relatives then you are looking at immediate hotel costs, food, transport

Where are you going to stay initially?

Lets say Cardiff, since your relatives live around there. *Hotels* can be found for at little as 40.00 GBP per night. (GBP = Great Britain Pounds). So a 10 day stay while you find an apartment/flat to live in = 400.00 GBP minimum. Food on top of that: 20.00GBP per day = 200.00GBP 

600.00 GBP so far for the very basics during your first 10 days. (not including husband in these figures)

*Rentals in Cardiff.* I've seen some 1 bedroom as low as 350.00 GBP per calendar month. So, first month's rent, plus last month's rent, plus security deposit = 1,050.00GBP

So we are up to 1,650.00 GBP needed for basic start up costs.

Most rentals are unfurnished so you will need to purchase *furniture*: 500.0 GBP
Utility deposits: 100.00 GBP

So we are now up to 2,250.00 GBP - and this is without transport costs, plus other daily expenses while you are setting up.

Most people not having free accommodation, would have a fund of a 5,000.00 to 10,000 GBPwhen entering the country for the first time.

In addition they would not rely on working immediately - it could takes months to find a job. You are not skilled, have a young child and in one of your earlier posting said that you could not afford child care costs, hence the need to have your husband with you. So you need a fund to cover the time you are not working.

How much money do you have for the move?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

thank you so much!
my husband will not join us !
I need the hotel reservation just to apply for my daughter's visitor visa ! I , honestly , plan to reserve for 10 days but later I stay just three days then I will be staying with mom siince one of my 2 brothers has been affored a house with his girl freind and they are moving this days .
I am going to take money with me since I have daughter who needs specail things like daipers , milk ... will It be ok to apply for job-seeker money before I get a job , or it will affect my husband's application later ?
I have read that the money should be in the bank account for 28 - days only , not 3 months ??
yes, I said I was going to open a bank account in march , but my husband kept delaying it until nw , I am telliing him we should open it right nw , he is saying no at any time is ok . aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You have not responded with how much money you have in order to move to the UK. 

Do you have any?

In order to apply for Job seekers benefits you need to be assessed and "be available for work" You have to attend an interview to see if you qualify. This will take some time.

You have a young child, you have limited skills, poor English - will you be able/available for work?

In addition, you being on benefits will mean your husband will definitely get neither a visitor nor spouse visa to enter the UK

From your questions it does not appear you have the resources to move to the UK.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I meant having those benefits before getting a job ! , but as soon as I get a job i will no longerbenifite from them !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> I meant having those benefits before getting a job ! , but as soon as I get a job i will no longerbenifite from them !!


Your plans really do need to be formulated properly before you consider throwing everything away and trying to move to the uk. At least get yourself a job before bringing a child over. 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> I have read that the money should be in the bank account for 28 - days only , not 3 months ??
> yes, I said I was going to open a bank account in march , but my husband kept delaying it until nw , I am telliing him we should open it right nw , he is saying no at any time is ok . aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


The 28 days rule is for Tier visas (student, employment, etc.) as far as I know.

For a visitor visa they don't only want to see that you have money, they want to see regular deposits (salary, etc.) and regular outgoings (financial commitments) showing strong ties to the home country. If somebody in the UK were to sponsor a visit visa, they would have to provide six months bank statements.

Usually, a larger amount of money deposited in an account just before the visa application is subject to scrutiny and I have seen cases in which visas were rejected because the ECO doubted that the money was really at the disposal of the applicant as it looked like money had been borrowed to make things look good for the application only.

Why didn't you open an account yourself?

I don't think you and your husband realise what life is like in the UK.

I have said it before: I am worried about you and your daughter.

As an aside, as you might know, the conservatives have won the general election and immigration rules are bound to become stricter and more difficult to meet. There is no way of knowing what kind of rules will be in place by the time you are in the UK and in a job long enough for your husband to apply for a spouse visa.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

ALKB but my daughter is british by dicendent so I dn't think that they will refuse to give her a visitor v isa, plus her father will not join us , 
I have some gold ( rings , earings ... ) I am going to sell them , and have some other things to sell , this is the source of money I am going to put in the bank account. 
I will leave them there for about 2 months (( till the end of Ramadhan )) will it be ok ?? 
the problem that here in ALgeria we don't use bank accounts , I have a CCP which I openedwhen I entered the university , but dn't' think it is accepted !!


please tell me what documents should I prepare for my daughter's visa !!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> ALKB but my daughter is british by dicendent so I dn't think that they will refuse to give her a visitor v isa, plus her father will not join us ,
> I have some gold ( rings , earings ... ) I am going to sell them , and have some other things to sell , this is the source of money I am going to put in the bank account.
> I will leave them there for about 2 months (( till the end of Ramadhan )) will it be ok ??
> the problem that here in ALgeria we don't use bank accounts , I have a CCP which I openedwhen I entered the university , but dn't' think it is accepted !!
> ...


I don't know whether it will be okay!

What is a CCP?

Be sure to keep the receipts when you sell your jewellery.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

beissan said:


> ALKB but my daughter is british by dicendent so I dn't think that they will refuse to give her a visitor v isa, plus her father will not join us ,
> I have some gold ( rings , earings ... ) I am going to sell them , and have some other things to sell , this is the source of money I am going to put in the bank account.
> I will leave them there for about 2 months (( till the end of Ramadhan )) will it be ok ??
> the problem that here in ALgeria we don't use bank accounts , I have a CCP which I openedwhen I entered the university , but dn't' think it is accepted !!
> ...


Selling jewellery isn't a source of income or a carefully calculated plan to give you or your daughter a good start. Please don't do this until you have thought about this properly and sensibly 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

yes , I will keep them all . 
THank you all .


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

please , if i use jewellary receipts instead of a bank account will it be accepted ???


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> please , if i use jewellary receipts instead of a bank account will it be accepted ???


You cannot use jewellery receipts *instead* of a bank account.

But you will need to show the jewellery receipts as proof of where the money in your account came from (and hope that the Embassy will be okay with that, as selling all your possessions is not exactly a steady income).

That CCP thing you have - is that a compte courant? If yes, I don't see why it couldn't be used, it's a bank account after all.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> please , if i use jewellary receipts instead of a bank account will it be accepted ???


You need a bank account with sufficient money to support yourself and your daughter for several months. Without this you won't get a visit visa.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

beissan said:


> please , if i use jewellary receipts instead of a bank account will it be accepted ???


Definately not! are you having a laugh?


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I am not having a laugh !!
I am just asking!! 
SO is it for sure 3 months or only 28 days !!!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

beissan said:


> I am not having a laugh !!
> I am just asking!!
> SO is it for sure 3 months or only 28 days !!!


https://www.gov.uk/standard-visitor-visa/documents-you-must-provide

"You should also provide evidence that you can support yourself during your trip, eg bank statements or payslips for the last 6 months. "

You might want to have a look here, too:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/right-of-abode-roa/right-of-abode-roa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stay in Algeria, work and earn yourself some decent money and plan this move sensibly and carefully. I'm afraid your lack of planning and knowledge alarms me

I dont know the rules in Algeria, but another thing that you may need to think about is, do you need your husbands permission to take his child out of his country permanently???

Jo xxx


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

no one told me that they will not issue a visitor visa for my daughter because she is british by dicndent


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

beissan said:


> no one told me that they will not issue a visitor visa for my daughter because she is british by dicndent


Why would you apply for a visitor visa for your daughter when she is British by descent (your are British mother born in UK).

You either apply for her passport before you go or you could chance getting to the UK with her birth certificate and yours and her Algerian passport and explaining she is British and getting her passport in the UK.

However, better to get it now.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

how is that ??? 
please can you explain for me please ? 
the second option ofcourse ! pleeease!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't do that because Algerian is a visa national and needs a UK visit visa (without it she will be refused boarding for the flight to UK), which won't be issued because she is a dual British citizen.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

ook ! Thank you all !
I am realy realy dissapionted ! 
I will apply for her passport with a signature of a taxi driver ( which will be refused ) and I will be looking for smebody t sign anther application and photo , it will take too much time


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have no choice.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

I will apply then as sn as I collect my passport! 
will it be an advantage that they will quickly issue my daughter's passprt since they had issued mine recently ?? that they have already made investigatins on me !!what do you think!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The overseas passport application seems to be getting quicker turnaround. Someone got theirs in 3 weeks so there's hope.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

aaaa ok thank you Joppa you raised my hopes ! thank you so much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's always best to do the right thing, rather than finding ways to cut corners which may ultimately backfire.


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes , You are right .I just was looking for the easiest path


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

Dear mates. 
I haven't given you the news about me 
I have collected my british passport on 28/5. Then applied for my daughter's british passport in june. Next tuesday I have to attend an interview for it then it will not take more then a month to be issued.


----------



## mlmjasmine (Oct 28, 2015)

Dear Beissan
Wishing you all the best!


----------



## beissan (Oct 16, 2014)

thank you mlmjasmine so much .


----------

